# (TX) LR- HRCH Otis



## laurendaniel1995 (Jun 3, 2015)

Otis is a HRCH Black Male, Carrying yellow. Otis is off of 8X GRHRCH McMac Magic Eyes A'Smilin MH QAA x SHR (GRHRCH UH x HRCH). Otis was trained and handled by his owner. He finished up his HRCH at 2 year olds. Otis has a untouchable drive and desire to retrieve and please. He is controllable and stylish. Otis comes inside at night and has a very nice ON/OFF switch. 


Otis' Information: 

75 lbs
DOB: 8/31/12
AKC DNA: Pending
OFA Hips: LR-224447G39M-VPI (Good)
OFEL Elbows: LR-EL75977M39 (Normal)
OFA Eyes: Pending
EIC: Clear Per DDC (sent to OFA for OFA #)
CNM: Clear Per DDC (sent to OFA for OFA #)
PRA: Clear Per DDC
DM: Clear Per DDC (sent to OFA for OFA #)
Dilute: DD Clear Per DDC (sent to OFA for OFA #)

STUD FEE: $500
Carries Yellow -- EeBBDD

Located in Huntington, TX outside of Lufkin. 

Female must be Negative Brucellosis, Provide females pedigree. 

Pedigree Link: http://huntinglabpedigree.com/studdog.asp?id=108593

Website Link: http://www.soggybottomretrievers.com/our-boys.html

For more information:
Call/ Text/ Email
Lauren Daniel
936-366-5668
[email protected]


----------

